# Sniper turned Grower :)



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey everyone! AWESOME SITE! I liked so much after I registered last night and read a few of the grow journals and grow threads and help etc.. I not only went out today and bought a 600 watt HPS to go with my 200 watt CFL.. I went out and bought a video camera that can take still pics... and is WATERPROOF... in case of grow room spill..LOL

I don't like to get TOO detailed about it, but as you can see from my profile picture, I used to do high profile security & protection.. aka designated marksman.. as i was before in the US Army... ALTHOUGH IM A PROUD CANADIAN ... that brings me to today... somehow in the mix, I got shot.. and over the last seven yerars... I went from a SLIGHT pain in my ankle... to SUICIDAL PAIN, and a weird form of nerve damage that is basically like MS, but not as bad.. Seen as how i had smoke weed before I went military... I decided to move back to my home country, CANADA.. and grow my own medicinal marijuana aka the infamous MMAR to try and help with my chronic pain & muscle spams...

So nowadays I pretty much do nothing BUT grow trees & bushes.. mostly lately.. Im still a noob.. in practice anyways... Ive read so much material, watched so many video's.. and killed so many trees with s...y bad seeds by throwing in the backyard and letting nature do its thing... I wanted to saok as much as I could in before I went for the big indoor setup.

But lately I've been so sick, I cant afford to keep up with the cost of buying stuff off my bro, whos a local commercial grower.. even though its good medical grade kush.. so HERE GOES!!! I bought a 5 site, ebb & flow system.. made 5 of my own 5 gallon bubbler's with 10" net pots... and currently, im growing with 9, 12 inch pots in pro mix... was just waiting till I bought a bigger light before i went back to the larger dro setup... which brings me to today..

New light, new system, new video camera.. a new grow... AND HOPEFULLY A NEW, & FREE BEGINNING TO PAIN REDUCTION!!!!

ANY ADVICE, WITH HOW TO MAXIMIZE MY SETUP, ROOM, AND ANYTHING RELATED TO USING MEDICAL MARIJUANA TO HELP MY PAIN AND SLEEPLESSNESS, AND HUNGER... PLEASE HELP ME!!! IM TIRED OF BEING SICK! Im all ears and eyes for you guys, i know your WAY more experirnced the me... and I need help

On a GOOD note... i just got in to GUELPH UNIVERSITY... Im doing a B.Sc. in plant sciences.. with a masters following that in ethnobotany, or cellular & molecular biology.. with the intention of becoming a medical marijuana breeder.. and to open my own seed bank and compassion clubto help others that are sick like me!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

"one seed one bud". Welcome to RIU. cn


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry... i forgot I changed my profile pic... but if anyone wants to see my sniper picture, Ill be glad to show it to them... LOl OOOPS... STONED!!!


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks!!! just gonna go take some meds real quick.. now that i can post, I gonna sit n read some more.. learn how to use my video camera, so you guys can give me advice on how to better my grow!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

Still pix are nice also, imo. cn


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 21, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen. we are all snipers.


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2012)

GuerillaGrowers said:


> sorry... i forgot I changed my profile pic... but if anyone wants to see my sniper picture, Ill be glad to show it to them... LOl OOOPS... STONED!!!


Please do show and tell. Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

damn haters already ok here


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

I still just see a building. cn


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

close in on that building... lol theres a birds nest under the blue tarp... and two of us on the roof.. that bldg, is the ROYAL YORK hotel in downtown Toronto.. during the G20 summit a few years ago... I can find about 50 or so pics ranging from behind the scenes security of the summit etc.. inside the red zone.. i was stationed at eh bldg where the major security room, not saying I was one of them, I was just security.. but I worked with RCMP, OPP, Toronto cops etc.. I have pics of obama landing on the CN rail road tracks in his marine helicopter.. but seriously, I came here to talka bout growing... not to prove myself by posting every pic I have of myself on a thread LOL


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

thats me on the corner of the bldg in black


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

Not asking you to prove yourself. I once enjoyed the accuracy rifle shenanigan. I'll try to assist with every growing question. cn


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

Ill post some of th good pics earlier, hell, i still have the breifing, showing the motorcade route, airport security layout etc... Ill dig em up and post em so whoever wants to can knock themselves ut looking at security photos... Ill be chillin looking at grow pics and learning how to grow, not to hate  off to smoke a few bowls... let the hate roll in i guess? I always give mutual respect to new people when I meet them UNTIL they fuck up... but i understand if some people dont wanna believe.. some people dont think im sick... but losing 40 lbs of muscle, having suicidal pain... its not really a "cool" thing... and anyone thats known me for more then 5 years can see the decline easily.. or just look at a few pics pf me fromjust 3 years ago.. anyways.. off to smoke a few bowls of kush


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 21, 2012)

GuerillaGrowers said:


> Ill post some of th good pics earlier, hell, i still have the breifing, showing the motorcade route, airport security layout etc... Ill dig em up and post em so whoever wants to can knock themselves ut looking at security photos... Ill be chillin looking at grow pics and learning how to grow, not to hate  off to smoke a few bowls... let the hate roll in i guess? I always give mutual respect to new people when I meet them UNTIL they fuck up... but i understand if some people dont wanna believe.. some people dont think im sick... but losing 40 lbs of muscle, having suicidal pain... its not really a "cool" thing... and anyone thats known me for more then 5 years can see the decline easily.. or just look at a few pics pf me fromjust 3 years ago.. anyways.. off to smoke a few bowls of kush


Cn is just fucking with you. Gotta have a thick skin on this forum.


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

props.. and THANK YOU


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

Who is hating? I am not. At whom is your displeasure directed? cn


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

word..LOL sorry, my baby momma really got me going earlier.. hence me trying to sneak off and smoke a bowl or 6... I just wanted to intro myself and say about what I wanted to grow etc... good lookin though!


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

my baby momma... she uses my daughter as a pawn like shes a puppet master.. sorry, thought u were trying to call me out.. all good


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

No worries. Sorry to hear that your homelife is unsettled. I had a wife once. cn


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No worries. Sorry to hear that your homelife is unsettled. I had a wife once. cn


I have been had by 2. they are a conniving force to be dealt with to be sure.


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

my situation pretty bad EVERYWHERE LOL


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

I live in Canada.. my daughter lives with her mom in a trailer in NM.. her mom has 6 kids including my daughter.. none of them have fathers cause "all the fathers are horrible people"... Ive offered help.. Ive opffered to have them move up here so my daughter can get her canadian citizenship and health care.. shes only 2.5 years old... so I only seen her two times.. when she was born... and a few months ago... for about a week.... no matyter what I do its not good enough, she just does whatever she can to try n bring me down to her level.. and she knows that i LOVE my daughter very much.. so no mtter what ll never go away


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

so I decided to just go back to school.. hence me getting my B.sc in plant sciences starting in sept... all i can do is improve myself mentally.. and try not to let this pain take me under.. Im dealing with a LOT bro... thats why im on here asked people to get to know me, and to help m out with my grows as they go... Im gona work with the Tora Bora for a while, as it has a 11% CBD count... which for my heavy chronic pain & no sleep, mucle spasms etc... i need the heaviest stone or couch lock whatever you wanna call it I can get


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry man. i just noticed i was a day late on my pain meds too.. LOL no wonder i been so hot today


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

GuerillaGrowers said:


> sorry man. i just noticed i was a day late on my pain meds too.. LOL no wonder i been so hot today


ohhh yeah that'll do it. I have too many memory pills left in the bottle ... not sure why ... lol cn


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 21, 2012)

i wear a fentanyl patch.. one of those ones that lasts for 3 days, then u have to put on another one.. better then taking tons of oxy pills a day in my opinion.. but if you get too busy growing plants, and forget a day, you get a little grumpy after 6-7 years of being on it..LOL ESPECIALLY when your daughters mother has been bothering you all week and using your daughter as bait my appologies if I came off lie I ws attacking you LOL


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 21, 2012)

GuerillaGrowers said:


> i wear a fentanyl patch.. one of those ones that lasts for 3 days, then u have to put on another one.. better then taking tons of oxy pills a day in my opinion.. but if you get too busy growing plants, and forget a day, you get a little grumpy after 6-7 years of being on it..LOL ESPECIALLY when your daughters mother has been bothering you all week and using your daughter as bait my appologies if I came off lie I ws attacking you LOL


Can't get a lawyer? Take custody? Kidna.. nevermind.


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

no, would like to LOL


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

part of the reason im going back to school.. so i can earn some REAL money to hire a lawyer and get her up here in Canada with me


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

or hit her mom up from the top of a bldg... LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

No need to snipe at her.  cn


----------



## dc4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sure sounds shitty. I can only Imagine how hard it is for you, that you can't see your daughter much. ;( 
I'm a noob too, but would be happy to help with anything (Tho I won't be on the forums for more than a month now). Good luck dude


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

what you got a "bird" of? some good greens? LOL


----------



## drolove (Jun 22, 2012)

i wanna see some pics. guerilla you should do some time lapse grow vids so you can watch your plants grow from seed to harvest in like 5 minutes. ive seen a few and i find them really cool to watch


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

thats what Im gonna do... Im making a documentary of my experience since Im legal in Canada, and my cam corder can take stills, so im making a album as we speak.. i just havent figured out how to get the pics & video on to my laptop yet so I can upload it.... otherwise thered be pics already

My girls are between 3-5 nodes high, all pretty healthy,(holding breath) I over water'd accidentally other day... i have 4 of them LST'd... the one that's in the aerogarden i topped last night, and i left a few to grow naturally.. i like this strain, tastes good, and PRETTY STRONG... gonna grow some more after my Tora Bora grow... and I have a mother I call the "Buthcher of the basement" I used to use hr to practice doing clones, as they sent me free seeds wit my order, and then I used her to try out different pruning techniques.. looking to see how this particular strain responds best, so i can document it in my grow journal.. how much each style produced, etc etc.. as there all under the same 600 watter same food etc


----------



## drolove (Jun 22, 2012)

lets see some sniper pics!


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

Im gonna flower her out, or try to when my baby girls are ready to flower.. she has about 10? tops around and about LOL not the healthist looking plant, but that wasnt hr point, she was a "martyr" she took one for the team.... its a good idea i recommend to anyone.. anytime u grow a new strain, sit one aside, grow it out a bit earlier, and use it to see how it responds to things like LST, topping, FIM'ing etc


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

drolove said:


> lets see some sniper pics!



I didnt realize so many people would want to look at pics of a guy in uniform, with a vest on..LOL or I woulda just put the thing about my plant science degree and left it at that LOL


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

Im gonna do a separate album somewhere with all my G20 behind the red zone pics etc... like Obama landing on the train tracks, some of the hot ass lady cops in uniform etc... and anything thats not still private etc Ill post in there, so its not in the "grow" area.. I never asked for any attention or props or anything, Im just here to learn how to grow... but apparently others find it intreresting... so be it I guess to each there own


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

I did a post in indoor about the extra equipment i have laying around... its enough to make a nice system i think... check it out if you have time... im still learning this website etc.. i never sat round computer before, but I like the people onthis site.. VERY INTELLIGNET, and a LOT of experienced growers, to help me become one!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

I think Drolove is teasing you or hasn't read the thread. I for one would be super careful with pix that could identify. cn


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

dude... Im on the verge of dying..LOL if any police are asshole enough to arrest me for having a Health Canada, MMAR license to grow its off to court I go... i feel you.. but as sick as I am, even if i did get arrested, id just blow trial, and go from there.... not sure if your familiar, but in canada, we have the MMAR medical marijuana Access regulation.. its the only legal way to either posses, or even grow your own... i could even appoint someone to be my grower for me if I wanted... I tried to, but they rather stay commercial for now... I respect that... caus Health canada is making a new law due out on july 31 that is gonna include legislation for cmmercial growers now, to supply dispebasries etc


----------



## drolove (Jun 22, 2012)

lol ya im just messing around but i do like pics from out in the war zones and what not. you DO got to be careful not to show certain things though like said already


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

[h=3]




Help on how to buil a small or medium grow using leftover hydro parts please???[/h]
anyone got any ideas????


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

here check this pic out brb


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 22, 2012)

A stoner sniper... cool shit..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 22, 2012)

GuerillaGrowers said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOu want to grow hydro ?


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

I grow all the ways.. so sure


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

im testing out different grow styles till i figure out what works best for my setup, and experience etc.. as i get higher up in my degree plan, Ill know more about botany etc, and Ill be able to maage better and more demanding stuff, right now im concentrating on learning how to read my babies


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

ex sniper too LOL i can still use my useless left arm to form a triangle though and rest my barrel on it LOL if it gets burned or injured, oh well, it already barely works anyways LMAO


----------



## drolove (Jun 22, 2012)

lol thought you got a 5 pot flood and drain or something?

should try bubbleponics,


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's the Stoner Rifle. I shit thee not. cn


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

i have all the above my friend 5 pot ebb n flow.. i already made 5 x 5 gallon bubble pots, and i grow in pro mix too


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

im not using the bubbleponics buckets, and the ebb n flow till my Tora Bora gets here


----------



## drolove (Jun 22, 2012)

im gonna make a bunch of bubbleponic buckets soon


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

i can price match the parts for you from my local store theyll meet or beat ANYONE price


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

i useda 5 gallon bucket, made so no light can get through... a ten inch net pot on each one.. used my grinder to drill 2 holes around the top.. one air stone on the bottom to keep nutrients mixed and airated, and a bubble disk glued with aquarium glue to the bottom of each net pot... it gets plenty of oxy.. but u have to monitor more, as the amount of oxy can really cause a salt shift and ph flip if u dont take care
i hooked them up to a 30-40 gallon res. with little valves on it to kep water lvl etc.. thats actually how i learned about hydro with my first batch of seeds.. they messed up my order.. s to correct it, they sent me the right order, plus 20 more free seeds... so i practiced on a LOT of plants before the ten i have growing now LOl didnt plan it the first try... so didnt work well... now i study my strain first, plan the grow on paper, then put in down as a checklist to do on my calender


----------

